# Inventarisierung mit Java



## LordNelson (18. Mrz 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte eine Sofwareinventarisierung in einem kleinen Unternehmen, wo ich Auszubildender bin, durchführen.
Da ich aber kein fortgeschrittener Java-Programmierer bin  , weis ich noch nicht so recht, wie ich das angehen soll.
Welche Klassen wären hier relevant? Evtl. die InetAddress? Wie würde eine Beispiel-Quellcode ungefähr aussehen?

Das Programm sollte automatisch angeforderte Softwareinforamtionen (z. B. Betriebssystem) in eine Excel-Tabelle schreiben.

Lässt sich das realisieren oder ist das zu umständlich?

Und wäre eine Hardwareinventarisierung auch durchführbar?

Viele Dank schon mal für eure Antworten im Voraus!

Gruß

LordNelson


----------



## Craven (24. Mrz 2004)

Dazu gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Hier möchte ich Dir eine vorstellen (hab ich selber so programmiert!)

Softwareinventarisierung:
1. Auslesen Registry
2. Auslesen Paketinformationen (wenn Ihr per SW-Paket installiert)
3. Auslesen ".exe" Dateien

Hardwareinventarisierung
4. WMI

In Deinem Fall wird wahrscheinlich Pkt 1 oder 3 in Frage kommen. Ich persönlich favorisiere Pkt 3.

Du durchsuchst das Verzeichnis Programme (um es mal ganz einfach zu halten) nach ".exe" Dateien. 

Diese mappst Du gegen eine Softwareliste und schon weißt Du, welche Software wo läuft. Diese Softwareliste bekommst Du auf der Tivoli Seite. Mußt Dich dafür allerdings registrieren.

zu Pkt 4
Schau mal im Web unter dem Stichwort WMI! Damit kann man Windows Informationen von Hardware und Software abfragen! Das funktioniert am leichtesten und kostet grundsätzlich nichts. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es dafür ein freies JAVA-Paket gibt (meines Wissens nach nur kommerzielles). Im Zweifelsfall greif mal in die Perl Kiste! Da gibt es auf alle Fälle etwas (schon selbst benutzt)

Hoffe das hilft Dir!

Gruß
Craven


----------



## stern1001 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne ein kleines Programm schreiben, welches über das Netzwerk verschiedene Hardware- bzw. Software Infos von den Client-Rechnern ausliest und entsprechend dann anzeigt... 

Hat sich denn hier schon was ergeben? Weiß mittlerweile jemand etwas neues zu einem Java-Paket?

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------

